# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Η παράνομη παγίδευση πτηνών παρέμεινε σε επίπεδα ρεκόρ κατά τη διάρκεια της Κυπριακής

## geam

http://www.birdlifecyprus.org/gr/new..._________.html


Το φθινόπωρο αυτό έλαβε χώρα η 11η έρευνα πεδίου του Πτηνολογικού Συνδέσμου Κύπρου ως μέρος του προγράμματος παρακολούθησης κατά της παράνομης παγίδευσης πτηνών, με καταγραφές την περίοδο Σεπτεμβρίου και Οκτωβρίου με τη βοήθεια εθελοντών στις περιοχές με την περισσότερη παγίδευση. Η ανάλυση των στοιχείων δείχνει ότι η παγίδευση παρέμεινε σε επίπεδα ρεκόρ για τρίτη συνεχόμενη χρονιά και είναι δραματικά πιο αυξημένη από τα επίπεδα του 2009 και πιο πριν.Συνολικά τα ευρήματα συμπεριέλαβαν 3266 μέτρα ενεργών διαδρομών για δίχτυα, 38 δίχτυα επί τόπου και 275 ξόβεργα εντός των τετραγώνων που ελέγχθηκαν ως μέρος του προγράμματος. Επιπρόσθετα, από άλλους τυχαίους ελέγχους εκτός των τετραγώνων του προγράμματος εντοπίστηκαν 1098 μέτρα ενεργών διαδρομών και 11 δίχτυα επί τόπου, μια ένδειξη της εκτεταμένης και μαζικής παγίδευσης αποδημητικών πουλιών που γίνεται σήμερα. Δυστυχώς βρέθηκαν και 58 πουλιά παγιδευμένα σε δίχτυα και ξόβεργα συμπεριλαμβανομένων των ειδών  αμπελοπούλι (_Sylvia atricapilla_), κηποσυκαλλίδα (_Sylvia borin_), θαμνογιαννούδι (_Phylloscopus trochilus_), στρούθος (_Passer domesticus_) and συκαλλίδι (_Sylvia curruca_). 
Παρ 'όλες τις εκκλήσεις του Πτηνολογικού Συνδέσμου Κύπρος προς τις αρμόδιες αρχές να αναλάβουν μεγαλύτερη και πιο αποτελεσματική δράση για να αντιστραφεί η δραματική αύξηση της παγίδευσης πτηνών, δυστυχώς τα αποτελέσματα δείχνουν ότι η υποσχόμενη εφαρμογή ‘μηδενικής ανοχής’  δεν έχει υλοποιηθεί. Τέλος, το ζήτημα της πολλαπλής συμμόρφωσης της Κοινής Αγροτικής Πολιτικής και της επιβολής κυρώσεων σε παραλήπτες επιδοτήσεων στων οποίων το τεμάχιο καταγράφεται παράνομη δραστηριότητα παγίδευσης πουλιών, συζητήθηκε στην Κοινοβουλευτική Επιτροπή Γεωργίας και Φυσικών Πόρων. Η συζήτηση ήταν ουσιαστικά προσπάθεια μιας ομάδας βουλευτών να αποδυναμώσει την εφαρμογή της πολλαπλής συμμόρφωσης και των κανονισμών που σχετίζονται με την παράνομη παγίδευση πουλιών, και ο Πτηνολογικός θα παρακολουθεί στενά το θέμα για να αποφευχθεί μια τέτοια χαλάρωση.
Ο Πτηνολογικός πιστεύει ότι είναι απαραίτητη μια μεγάλη εκστρατεία ευαισθητοποίησης *για να αλλάξει η κοινή γνώμη για το θέμα*, σε συνδυασμό με την υιοθέτηση *‘μηδενικής ανοχής’* σε όλα τα επίπεδα, από τις περιοχές όπου γίνεται η παγίδευση μέχρι τις δικαστικές αίθουσες. Ο Πτηνολογικός Σύνδεσμος Κύπρου υπόσχεται να συνεχίσει τον αγώνα του κατά της παράνομης παγίδευσης πουλιών και ευχαριστούμε όλα τα μέλη και τους υποστηρικτές μας για την προώθηση του σκοπού αυτού.

----------


## Gardelius

*Οτι και να πεις.....ειναι λιγο....!!!! ΔΕΝ αλλαζει νοοτροπια!!!!!*  :Frown:

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Και να σκευτουμε οτι οι διαπιστωμενες παραβασις  ειναι το 2εως 5%των παραβασεων

----------


## jk21

Αλλαζει ,θα αλλαξει και κει και δω ! δεν ξερω αν θα ειναι αργα ή εγκαιρα ,αλλα θα αλλαξει* ._*

----------


## geam

τελεία και παύλα

----------


## pkstar

Θα ηθελα να θεσω μια ερωτηση προς ολους οσους ειναι μελη σε αυτο το φορουμ.
Γνωριζοντας οτι ειναι παρανομη η παγιδευση αγριων πτηνων,θεωρω οτι κι εγω
θα μπορουσα να θεωρηθω παραβατης διοτι εχουν περασει κι εμενα στη κατοχη μου
πουλια τα οποια ειχαν πιαστει με ξοβεργες (καρδερινες,φανετα,λουγαρα.  ..κτλ).
  Η ερωτηση μου ειναι "εσεις που ειστε μελη αυτου του φορουμ δεν ειχατε ποτε 
στην κατοχη σας καποιο πτηνο το οποιο ειχε πιαστει παρανομα?"
Πιστευω πως ολοι μας ειχαμε καποιο αγριοπουλι στο κλουβι μας, καθως ηταν μια
παιδικη ασχολια που ειχαμε οι περισσοτεροι.Εγω προσωπικα ειμαι καθετως με την 
παρανομοι εχμαλωσια αγριων πτηνων απο επιτιδειους που εχουν σκοπο το κερδος
ενω παραλληλα δεν θεωρο τοσο σοβαρο το να πηγαινει ενας "πιτσιρικας" για
στησιμο για να πιασει ενα δυο πουλακια τα οποια θα τα εχει στο σπιτι του για να τα
χαιρετε ο ιδιος.
Μια ακομα ερωτηση θα κανω:Οι καρδερινες εκτροφης και ολα τα αλλα αγριοπουλια
υπηρχαν εξαρχης?
Αυτα ειχα να πω και να θεσω δυο ερωτηματα μονο και μονο για να ακουσω τη γνωμη
σας χωρις ομως να θελω να δημιουργησω καποια αντιπαραθεση.

Φιλικα παντα!!!!!

----------


## geam

θα απαντήσω αλληγορικά και θα πω, πως κάποτε βάραγαν και τις γυναίκες με το ρόπαλο, και τις εσερναν από τα μαλλιά στις σπηλιες...
έπρεπε να συνεχιστεί αυτό και στον σύγχρονο κόσμο???
το κακό δεν είναι να «κοιμάσαι», κακό είναι να μην ξυπνήσεις ποτέ από τον λήθαργο....

----------


## xarhs

ο καθενας μας ειχε πιασμενα πουλια και πολλοι ακομα και εδω στο φορουμ εχουν ακομα....... το θεμα ειναι να αλλαξει νοοτροπια ο ανθρωπος και να το περασει αυτο και στα παιδια του...
το να τιμωρησουμε αυτους που το κανουν ειναι ματαιο....... αλλα το να ευαισθητοποιησουμε τον κοσμο αυτο ειναι κατι....!!!!!!
εγω αυτο που εχω καταλαβει για τα ιθαγενη ειναι οτι πραγματικα''κλουβισια'' δεν θα γινουν ποτε.......... η φυση θα τα ελκει για παντα...!!!!!!
η διαφορα με τα εκτροφης ομως γιωργο ειναι οτι δεν επεμβαινεις στη φυση..... και δεν διογκωνεις το προβλημα...!!!
σκεψου ολοι να ειχαν εκτροφης.....!!!!!

----------


## pkstar

Φιλε Χαρη συμφωνω μαζι σου!Μακαρι ομως να μπορουσαμε ολοι να εχουμε αγριοπουλια
εκτροφης.Δεν βοηθαει ομως το ολο συστημα για να γινει αυτο αφου οι τιμες οι οποιες 
πωλουνται ειναι απαγορευτικες για το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο των χομπιστων.

----------


## geam

ενημερωτικά και μόνο, εάν καποιος θελει να ασχοληθει με τα «αγριοπούλια»  εκτός από το κόστος αγοράς, θα πρέπει να συλλογιστει και το κόστος συντήρησης.... (που πολλές φορές ξεπερναει το κοστος αγοράς)
εάν δεν μπορεί να αντέξει είτε το ένα είτε το άλλο, καλύτερα να μην ασχοληθει...

----------


## geam

> Θα ηθελα να θεσω μια ερωτηση προς ολους οσους ειναι μελη σε αυτο το φορουμ.
> Γνωριζοντας οτι ειναι παρανομη η παγιδευση αγριων πτηνων,θεωρω οτι κι εγω
> θα μπορουσα να θεωρηθω παραβατης διοτι εχουν περασει κι εμενα στη κατοχη μου
> πουλια τα οποια ειχαν πιαστει με ξοβεργες (καρδερινες,φανετα,λουγαρα.  ..κτλ).
> Η ερωτηση μου ειναι "εσεις που ειστε μελη αυτου του φορουμ δεν ειχατε ποτε 
> στην κατοχη σας καποιο πτηνο το οποιο ειχε πιαστει παρανομα?"
> Πιστευω πως ολοι μας ειχαμε καποιο αγριοπουλι στο κλουβι μας, καθως ηταν μια
> παιδικη ασχολια που ειχαμε οι περισσοτεροι.Εγω προσωπικα ειμαι καθετως με την 
> παρανομοι εχμαλωσια αγριων πτηνων απο επιτιδειους που εχουν σκοπο το κερδος
> ...


και φίλε μου για να εκδικηθείς τους ακριβούς εμπόρους, φυλακίζεις και καταδικάζεις πουλάκια για να ικανοποιήσεις τον εγωισμό και την ματαιοδοξία σου????
ωραια λογική ενηλικα ανθρώπου!!!!

Φιλικα παντα!!!!

----------


## jk21

> Θα ηθελα να θεσω μια ερωτηση προς ολους οσους ειναι μελη σε αυτο το φορουμ.
> Γνωριζοντας οτι ειναι παρανομη η παγιδευση αγριων πτηνων,θεωρω οτι κι εγω
> θα μπορουσα να θεωρηθω παραβατης διοτι εχουν περασει κι εμενα στη κατοχη μου
> πουλια τα οποια ειχαν πιαστει με ξοβεργες (καρδερινες,φανετα,λουγαρα.  ..κτλ).
>   Η ερωτηση μου ειναι "εσεις που ειστε μελη αυτου του φορουμ δεν ειχατε ποτε 
> στην κατοχη σας καποιο πτηνο το οποιο ειχε πιαστει παρανομα?"
> Πιστευω πως ολοι μας ειχαμε καποιο αγριοπουλι στο κλουβι μας, καθως ηταν μια
> παιδικη ασχολια που ειχαμε οι περισσοτεροι.Εγω προσωπικα ειμαι καθετως με την 
> παρανομοι εχμαλωσια αγριων πτηνων απο επιτιδειους που εχουν σκοπο το κερδος
> ...



εγω ημουν παραβατης πολυ πριν πριν απο σενα ... ειχα αγορασει 3 πιασμενα καρδερινακια οταν ημουν μικρος  , εριχνα με την σφεντονα και παρολο που εψαχνα για να μαθω για τις ξοβεργες (δεν ηταν τοσο ευκολο σε μια μεγαλουπολη 100000 κατοικων που ζουσα ,οσο στα χωρια ) οταν εμαθα τα κολπα ,ευτυχως απο Σαουλ ειχα περασει ηδη απεναντι !ειμαι ο τελευταιος που θα κρινω τους αλλους ,αλλα ειμαι μπροστα να βροντοφωναξω οτι ηρθαν οι εποχες να περασουν και αυτοι απεναντι ! Δεν δεχομαι ουτε ενα φτερο πουλιου γεννημενου στη φυση ,να βρεθει στην αιχμαλωσια .Ειναι ανηθικο και ειναι και ηλιθιο να μεταφερεις τον θανατο (ατοξοπλασμα ,ταινια ,ασκαριδες και αλλα παρασιτα απο τη φυση ) σε πουλια που εχεις καταφερει να γεννηθουν σε αιχμαλωσια ! Αν καποιος μου ελεγε και το πιστευε οτι η πραγματικη εκτροφη καρδερινας ,δεν προκειται να σταματησει ουτε ενα ατομο στην ελλαδα ,απο το να πιανει αγρια ή να αγοραζει αγρια πουλια ,ειμαι ο πρωτος που θα εβγαινε να βροντοφωναξει στοπ και στην πραγματικη εκτροφη .Για μενα δεν ειναι αυτοσκοπος ,αλλα μεσο για μια καλυτερη μοιρα σε αυτα που ζουνε ελευθερα .

Εγω σε κοιτω στα ματια 



και σου λεω οτι αυτα που ειπα τα πιστευω .Εσυ εισαι ετοιμος να μου πεις και να το πιστευεις ,οτι η εκτροφη καρδερινας (η πραγματικη εκτροφη με πουλια γεννημενα αποκλειστικα σε κλουβι ) δεν ειναι ικανη να αλλαξει τις ιδεες κανενος προς το καλυτερο;

----------


## Gardelius

Γιώργο (pkstar) το παρελθόν ειναι αυτο που λέει η λεξη!!!! Το θεμα ειναι οχι πλεον (σημερα,...) να <καταδικάσουμε> την πράξη αλλα ν' αλλαξει η νοοτροπία!!! Αυτό,....ειναι δύσκολο αλλα θα <πέσουμε> προσπαθώντας!! Ολοι είχαμε και κάποιο(α) πουλακια στο παρελθόν μ άλλες λογικές, χωρίς ενημέρωση ...στο λήθαργο !!! Σήμερα ειναι διαφορετικά!! Ολοι μας μπορούμε και πρέπει να αλλάξουμε!!!!

----------


## pkstar

> και φίλε μου για να εκδικηθείς τους ακριβούς εμπόρους, φυλακίζεις και καταδικάζεις πουλάκια για να ικανοποιήσεις τον εγωισμό και την ματαιοδοξία σου????
> ωραια λογική ενηλικα ανθρώπου!!!!
> 
> Φιλικα παντα!!!!


Γιωργο θα ηθελα να σε ενημερωσω οτι δεν εχω στην κατοχη μου κανενα αγριοπουλι!

Παντα φιλικα!

----------


## mitsman

> κάποτε βάραγαν και τις γυναίκες με το ρόπαλο, και τις εσερναν από τα μαλλιά στις σπηλιες...



Αλησμόνητες εποχές!!!

----------


## pkstar

> Εγω σε κοιτω στα ματια 
> 
> 
> 
> και σου λεω οτι αυτα που ειπα τα πιστευω .Εσυ εισαι ετοιμος να μου πεις και να το πιστευεις ,οτι η εκτροφη καρδερινας (η πραγματικη εκτροφη με πουλια γεννημενα αποκλειστικα σε κλουβι ) δεν ειναι ικανη να αλλαξει τις ιδεες κανενος προς το καλυτερο;


Βεβαιος και το πιστευω κυριε Δημητρη.Το θεμα ομως ειναι οπως προανεφερα οτι τα κοστοι καθιστουν την αναπαραγωγη
αγριοπουλιων εκτροφης απαγορευτικη για τους περισσοτερους και πολυ ειναι αυτοι που για να μπορεσουν να το κανουν
καταφευγουν στην αγορα πιασμενων πτηνων.

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο (Αετε ) ο συνονοματος ειναι ενας απο τους πολλου που το ομολογουν ή και το αποκρυπτουν ,που θελουν να περασουν απεναντι  ,στην προοδο ,αλλα αυτο δεν εχει στερεωθει ακομα καλα μεσα τους .Οταν λοιπον βλεπουν την εμπορευματοποιηση στην εκτροφη της καρδερινας ,το ενα κομματι του εαυτου τους ,τους κραταει (βρισκοντας σε αυτο πατημα ) πισω .Ομως ο Γιωργος ηδη ειναι στη σωστη κατευθυνση και το ποταμι δεν γυριζει πισω .Οταν δει οτι εδω μεσα θελουμε κατι πραγματικα και οχι απο συμφερον ,μαζι μας θα ειναι αυριο ,να  λεει τα ιδια στους νεους ,οπως τωρα κανει ο Ηλιας .Μηπως και εκεινος δεν ειχε τοσο καιρο αγγελια να του χαρισουν καρδερινα και δεν εβλεπε κανεναν να το κανει;μηπως δεν σκεφτηκε αν πραγματικα οσα λεμε τα πιστευουμε; 

ομως η ιστορια εδω μεσα γραφεται με πραξεις και με εικονες ! οχι με λογια !

----------


## lagreco69

Οσο αφορα εμενα προσωπικα Γιωργο οταν ημουν μικρος, ειχε φερει ο πατερας που στο σπιτι μερικες καρδερινες και φυσικα στην ηλικια που ημουν, δεν γνωριζα καν το τι σημαινει (πιασμενες). μου ειχε δωσει και εμενα ενα ζευγαρακι να το φροντιζω και ηθελα να μαθω οσες περοσσοτερες πληροφοριες μπορουσα για αυτο το ειδος. ρωτωντας τοτε γιατι internet δεν υπηρχε, εμαθα το τι σημαινει πιασμενες! και τον τροπο που γινεται η ολη διαδικασια. ετρεξα αμεσως σπιτι οσο ο πατερας μου ηταν στην δουλεια και ανοιξα ολα τα κλουβια και αυτες πεταξαν ψηλα!! (ακομα την θυμαμαι αυτην την στιγμη). η αληθεια ειναι οτι μου της εβρεξε ο πατερας μου οταν γυρισε στο σπιτι και βρηκε τα κλουβια αδεια! αλλα εγω ειχα κανει το σωστο!! βλεπεις τοτε δεν υπηρχε η πληροφορηση και εστω και εαν ηταν αθελα μου για μερικες ημερες ημουν και εγω! ενας απο αυτους που κατηγορω σημερα για αυτες τις πραξεις τους. δεν ειναι σωστο να πιανουμε πτηνα που ειναι γεννημενα στην φυση και να τα κλεινουμε σε ενα κλουβι!! για τον εγωισμο μας και μονο. ειναι τοσο απλο να γινει κατανοητο αυτο! αλλα επισης και τοσο δυσκολο σε μερικους ανθρωπους να δουν περα απο το εγω τους και να κανουν το σωστο. για το ερωτημα σου, εαν οι πρωτες καρδερινες εκτροφης πιαστηκαν η οχι! δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω γιατι δεν το εχω ψαξει. εγω θεωρω υποχρεωση μου!! οταν βλεπω εναν πιτσιρικα που παει να πιασει γεννημενα ελευθερα πτηνα, να του εξηγησω και ισως να του πω και την προσωπικη μου ιστορια. απο εκει και περα δεν μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο για αυτον, εαν αυτος συνεχισει και θελει να αιχμαλωτιζει στα κλουβια του ελευθερα πτηνα, αυτο ειναι κατι που θα τον στοιχειωσει στην δικια του ζωη αργα η γρηγορα! γιατι οποιος εχει πιασει ελευθερα πτηνα το εχει μετανιωσει!! αργα η γρηγορα ολοι το μετανιωνουν.

----------


## jk21

> Βεβαιος και το πιστευω κυριε Δημητρη.Το θεμα ομως ειναι οπως προανεφερα οτι τα κοστοι καθιστουν την αναπαραγωγη
> αγριοπουλιων εκτροφης απαγορευτικη για τους περισσοτερους και πολυ ειναι αυτοι που για να μπορεσουν να το κανουν
> καταφευγουν στην αγορα πιασμενων πτηνων.



Αν και το εχω πει και αλλη φορα ... ισως γινω κακος κιολας ,αλλα ποτε δεν σκεφτηκα να μην εκφραζω κατι ,αν δεν ακουγεται καλα στους πολλους :

οι περισσοτεροι που λες ,δεν ειναι ετοιμοι να δοκιμασουν τετοια εκτροφη .η εκτροφη ιθαγενων ειναι μια δυσκολη εκτροφη ,που θελει γνωσεις στοιχειωδεις διατροφικες , ασθενειων ,διαχειρισης  ,χρημα (αν και το ψαξιμο της φυσης και των τροφων της μπορει να μειωσει το κοστος ) ,επιμονη ,νοικοκυροσυνη (απολυτη καθαριοτητα και δεν παιζει το δεν εχω πολυ χρονο ) ,πεισμα (γιατι τα ασχημα  αναπαντεχα ειναι μεσα στο προγραμμα ) .

Ολοι ομως αν θελησουν να ασχοληθουν σοβαρα και κυριως αν πεισουν καποιους καλοπροαιρετους εμπειροτερους (υπαρχουν ευτυχως και αυτοι ) να τους βοηθησουν ,μπορουν συντομα να ειναι ικανοι ολοι !Ενα παιδι που θα ειναι εδω μεσα συστηματικα 1-2 χρονια και εχει μια συγκεκριμενη εκτροφη καναρινιων ,οταν εχει δειξει αν μπορει και πως μπορει να επιτυχει κατι ,αργα ή γρηγορα θα υπαρξουν ατομα που θα του εμπιστευθουν τη βοηθεια τους !

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> Ειναι ανηθικο και ειναι και ηλιθιο να μεταφερεις τον θανατο (ατοξοπλασμα ,ταινια ,ασκαριδες και αλλα παρασιτα απο τη φυση ) σε πουλια που εχεις καταφερει να γεννηθουν σε αιχμαλωσια ! .


+1..........

----------


## pkstar

> Αν και το εχω πει και αλλη φορα ... ισως γινω κακος κιολας ,αλλα ποτε δεν σκεφτηκα να μην εκφραζω κατι ,αν δεν ακουγεται καλα στους πολλους :
> 
> οι περισσοτεροι που λες ,δεν ειναι ετοιμοι να δοκιμασουν τετοια εκτροφη .η εκτροφη ιθαγενων ειναι μια δυσκολη εκτροφη ,που θελει γνωσεις στοιχειωδεις διατροφικες , ασθενειων ,διαχειρισης  ,χρημα (αν και το ψαξιμο της φυσης και των τροφων της μπορει να μειωσει το κοστος ) ,επιμονη ,νοικοκυροσυνη (απολυτη καθαριοτητα και δεν παιζει το δεν εχω πολυ χρονο ) ,πεισμα (γιατι τα ασχημα  αναπαντεχα ειναι μεσα στο προγραμμα ) .
> 
> Ολοι ομως αν θελησουν να ασχοληθουν σοβαρα και κυριως αν πεισουν καποιους καλοπροαιρετους εμπειροτερους (υπαρχουν ευτυχως και αυτοι ) να τους βοηθησουν ,μπορουν συντομα να ειναι ικανοι ολοι !Ενα παιδι που θα ειναι εδω μεσα συστηματικα 1-2 χρονια και εχει μια συγκεκριμενη εκτροφη καναρινιων ,οταν εχει δειξει αν μπορει και πως μπορει να επιτυχει κατι ,αργα ή γρηγορα θα υπαρξουν ατομα που θα του εμπιστευθουν τη βοηθεια τους !


Κυριε Δημητρη δεν πιστευω οτι για ενα ζευγαρι καρδερινες ειναι τοσο υψηλο το κοστος.
Τωρα για παραδειγμα που εχω 15 καναρινια τα οποια ετοιμαζω για αναπαραγωγη εχω
λιγοτερα εξοδα?
Οσο για το αν καποιοι μπορει να βοηθησουν ωστε να κανεις το επομενο βημα δεν ειμαι
σιγουρος.Πιστευω οτι οι ανθρωποι αν δεν εχουν προσωπικη επαφη δλδ να εχουν μιλησει
προσωπο με προσωπο δυσκολα θα κερδισεις την εμπιστοσυνη τους.
Για παραδειγμα εγω μπορει να διατηρω ενα σμηνος απο 200 καναρινια, δεν σημαινει ομως
οτι τα προσεχω κιολας.
Ειναι λιγο δικοπο μαχαιρι.

----------


## Gardelius

> Κυριε Δημητρη δεν πιστευω οτι για ενα ζευγαρι καρδερινες ειναι τοσο υψηλο το κοστος.
> Τωρα για παραδειγμα που εχω 15 καναρινια τα οποια ετοιμαζω για αναπαραγωγη εχω
> λιγοτερα εξοδα?
> Οσο για το αν καποιοι μπορει να βοηθησουν ωστε να κανεις το επομενο βημα δεν ειμαι
> σιγουρος.Πιστευω οτι οι ανθρωποι αν δεν εχουν προσωπικη επαφη δλδ να εχουν μιλησει
> προσωπο με προσωπο δυσκολα θα κερδισεις την εμπιστοσυνη τους.
> Για παραδειγμα εγω μπορει να διατηρω ενα σμηνος απο 200 καναρινια, δεν σημαινει ομως
> οτι τα προσεχω κιολας.
> Ειναι λιγο δικοπο μαχαιρι.


Φιλε να σε ρωτήσω,,,,η καρδερίνα εχει τις ίδιες <απαιτήσεις> με το κανάρι?? Το κόστος ειναι το θεμα...σε τετοια εκτροφή!!! Εκτος αν εχεις ένα απλα ζευγάρι, που και παλι δεν σ αφήνει....θελεις παντα περισσότερα!! Οποτε πιστεύω οτι δεν υπάρχει <συγκριση> αναμεσα σε ανόμοια είδη!! Πιστευω να με καταλαβαίνεις ...πως θελω να το πω. Διαφωνώ εν μέρη μ αυτό που ειπες..

----------


## pkstar

> Φιλε να σε ρωτήσω,,,,η καρδερίνα εχει τις ίδιες <απαιτήσεις> με το κανάρι?? Το κόστος ειναι το θεμα...σε τετοια εκτροφή!!! Εκτος αν εχεις ένα απλα ζευγάρι, που και παλι δεν σ αφήνει....θελεις παντα περισσότερα!! Οποτε πιστεύω οτι δεν υπάρχει <συγκριση> αναμεσα σε ανόμοια είδη!! Πιστευω να με καταλαβαίνεις ...πως θελω να το πω. Διαφωνώ εν μέρη μ αυτό που ειπες..


Καταλαβαινω πως το εννοεις Ηλια αλλα αλλο να εχεις ενα ζευγαρι καρδερινες κι αλλο 7 ζευγαρια καναρινια.
Αριθμιτικα αν το παρει τα καναρινια εχουν περισσοτερα εξοδα

----------


## Gardelius

> Καταλαβαινω πως το εννοεις Ηλια αλλα αλλο να εχεις ενα ζευγαρι καρδερινες κι αλλο 7 ζευγαρια καναρινια.
> Αριθμιτικα αν το παρει τα καναρινια εχουν περισσοτερα εξοδα


Ναι...αλλα <ποιοτικά> ??? Ποιο εχει περισσότερες διατροφικές ανάγκες?? Η καρδερίνα ειναι απο μονη της ενα ιδιαίτερο πουλι!!! Η εκτροφη - διαχείριση της ειναι στην κριση του κάθενος! Τα παιδια που εχουν εκτροφή εχουν αλλη γνωμη!

----------


## pkstar

> Ναι...αλλα <ποιοτικά> ??? Ποιο εχει περισσότερες διατροφικές ανάγκες?? Η καρδερίνα ειναι απο μονη της ενα ιδιαίτερο πουλι!!! Η εκτροφη - διαχείριση της ειναι στην κριση του κάθενος! Τα παιδια που εχουν εκτροφή εχουν αλλη γνωμη!


Ισως να εχεις δικιο!Δεν εχω προσωπικη εμπειρια!

----------


## jk21

Εγω δεν θα κολλησω στο κόστος συντηρησης ,που αν βεβαια μιλαμε για εναν παρομοιο αριθμο πουλιων ( 1 ζευγαρι δεν θεωρειται εκτροφη ... αν θες να σταθεροποιησεις την δικια σου εκτροφη για 4-5 χρονια ,πρεπει σε 2 χρονια να εχεις ηδη φτιαγμενα αλλα 3 τουλαχιστον ) ειναι πραγματι αρκετα μεγαλυτερο .Για μενα και το κοστος ειναι ενα θεμα ,αλλα πανω απο ολα ειναι ολα τα αλλα που ειπα και κυριως το :

εχω χρονο και χωρο να δωσω στα πουλια μου ,ωστε να παρατηρω καθε μερα τη συμπεριφορα τους ,τις αλλαγες της ,την καθαριοτητα τους ωστε να προλαβαινω ασχημες καταστασεις ! 

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ηδη πολλα χρησιμα τα ακους απο εμπειρα ατομα ,ελευθερα εδω μεσα και συντομα θα ακουσεις και περισσοτερα .Οταν θα τους πεισεις για τις ειλικρινεις προθεσεις και το εντονο ενδιαφερον για την εκτροφη αυτη ,θα μαθεις και περισσοτερα ισως σε προσωπικο επιπεδο.Σιγουρα ολοι εχουν να πουν και κατι παραπανω ,θελοντας να το ακουνε μονο οσοι νομιζουν οτι αξιζει ... εγω βεβαια απειρος στην εκτροφη αυτη ,δεν μπορω να ειμαι ενας απο αυτους .Υπαρχουν ομως αλλοι !

----------


## antoninio

> ενημερωτικά και μόνο, εάν καποιος θελει να ασχοληθει με τα «αγριοπούλια»  εκτός από το κόστος αγοράς, θα πρέπει να συλλογιστει και το κόστος συντήρησης.... (που πολλές φορές ξεπερναει το κοστος αγοράς)
> εάν δεν μπορεί να αντέξει είτε το ένα είτε το άλλο, καλύτερα να μην ασχοληθει...


..αυτο ξαναπεστο..

----------


## theodwros

Καλησπερα παιδια!Βασικα προσεξα το θεμα παρανομη παγιδευση αγριων πτηνων στη Κυπρο και επειδη ειμαι κυπριος και τυχανει να δουλευω στην Υπηρεσια Θηρας (διαχειρηση και προστασια της αγριας ζωης) ειπα να συμετεχω σε αυτη την συζητηση.Το προβλημα εδω στη Κυπρο δεν ειναι αν θα εχεις στην κατοχη σου 2-3-10 αγρια πουλια μεσα στο κλουβι και να τα φροντιζεις που και παλι ειναι παρανομο.Το μεγαλο προβλημα ειναι οτι μηλαμε για εκατονταδες χιλιαδες ΝΕΚΡΑ πουλια με σκοπο την πωληση σε τρελλες τιμες!!!Και πιστεψτεμε οτι δεν θανατωνοντε μονο τα αμπελοπουλια αλλα οτιδηποτε παγηδευτει στα δυκτια η στα ξοβεργα ακομη και οι κουκουβαγιες επειδη τους τρωνε τα πουλια απο τα δυκτια!Ελπιζω καποτε να σταματησει αυτο το εγκλημα!!!

----------


## vag21

το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα δεν ειναι οι πουλοπιαστες.
το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα ειναι οτι εχουν πελατες.
αυτοι ειναι 100 200 300 ...
οι αγοραστες ειναι χιλιαδες.
ας αλλαξει νεοτροπια το αγοραστικο κοινο και αυτοι θα εξαφανιστουν ,να ειστε σίγουροι.

----------

